# How do I delete old attachments?



## cypherx

I need to add some pictures to a thread. I do not have enough space left on dbstalk to do it. These pics are on my iphone (taken with iphone). I could not find a way to manage attachments on the dbstalk web app.

Now I moved over to my laptop. I still cannot find where I can delete old attachments. I can view them and there certainly are some real old screen shots I've posted over the course of the last few months... but I would like to clean them out.

I know I could use an image hosting provider, but when replying to a thread from an iphone it is so much easier to just add the images from the camera roll rather than go to multiple apps. If on a PC yes you could have multiple windows side by side and cut and paste IMG links.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Go to UserCP tab at the top of the screen, scroll down and look on the left part of the screen toward the bottom - Attachments. On the right side of each attachment there is a check box, at the bottom of the screen there a box to delete the checked boxes.


----------



## cypherx

Ok I see there are no check boxes in the right most column. Is that an issue with Safari? Well I will try some other browsers and report back


----------



## cj9788

I would like to be able to delete som attachments from 2007 and before, but there is no box to select those attacments. it will only let me select attachments from 2009 foward.


----------



## cypherx

"cj9788" said:


> I would like to be able to delete som attachments from 2007 and before, but there is no box to select those attacments. it will only let me select attachments from 2009 foward.


Cj, mine is like that but there are NO checkboxes at all for any.

Attachments range from 10/1/11 through 11/09/10.

I tried IE9, Firefox 7, Chrome, and Safari


----------



## cj9788

cypherx said:


> Cj, mine is like that but there are NO checkboxes at all for any.
> 
> Attachments range from 10/1/11 through 11/09/10.
> 
> I tried IE9, Firefox 7, Chrome, and Safari


WTF? Things that make you go Hmmmmm.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah def. a bug in this site.

I ended up making an imageshack account. I can upload straight from my iphone camera. The only thing is the imageshack iphone app does not seem to give me the URL to the image.

So it's a multi-step process.
1. Get the image onto imageshack using the iphone application.
2. Move over to a Computer, log into imageshack and generate the forum code for posting.
3. Paste said code into a message here on DBSTalk.

I would of liked an easier solution but I don't know how to get this resolved. I will be forever taking over 9 MB of storage on here with no way to delete old stuff.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Are you guys running any kind of script or ad or popup blockers?

I tried, and I see checkboxes next to all of my attachments, and I have some as old as 2007 and as new as 2011 available to be deleted.

I remember having some issues a year or so back with the chat section on this site but I had to unblock some things that my browser was restricting in order for things to function right.


----------



## cypherx

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are you guys running any kind of script or ad or popup blockers?
> 
> I tried, and I see checkboxes next to all of my attachments, and I have some as old as 2007 and as new as 2011 available to be deleted.
> 
> I remember having some issues a year or so back with the chat section on this site but I had to unblock some things that my browser was restricting in order for things to function right.


Not that I'm aware of. I didn't install any at least. I tried all of those browsers on my desktop PC. Now I am on my laptop PC and at least with Google Chrome, the last column does not include a checkbox.

Here is my browser information:

Google Chrome	16.0.904.0 (Official Build 104662) dev-m
OS	Windows
WebKit	535.7 (@96998)
JavaScript	V8 3.6.4.1
Flash	11,0,1,152
User Agent	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/535.7 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/16.0.904.0 Safari/535.7


----------



## Davenlr

I just checked mine in Firefox, and have the check boxes on the far right. Are you sure you dont have a scroll bar at the bottom, and they are just being cut off the screen?


----------



## cj9788

here is a screen shot from firefox, notice items checked on far right are only checkable till 2009 next attachment is 2007 and the check box is not there. The screen is fully scrolled over as you can see the check boxes in same column.


----------



## cj9788

I just noticed that all the attachments I am not able to remove are in threads that are locked. Could that be the reason I am not able to remove them?


----------



## cypherx

cj9788 said:


> I just noticed that all the attachments I am not able to remove are in threads that are locked. Could that be the reason I am not able to remove them?


Hmm me too.... well that's a major bug because the type of participation I do here sometimes involves threads that have an opportunity to be replaced with new ones every week (therefore the old ones get locked).


----------



## Chris Blount

The issue is that those attachments are in locked threads.

Cypherx: I have cleaned out your attachments so you should be good to go. I would recommend deleting your attachments before the threads are locked so you don't run into this problem again. If you do, contact one of the DirecTV mods and they will take care of it.

cj9788: I have deleted a few of your very old attachments.


----------



## cypherx

Thanks Chris, will do!

Take care.


----------



## cj9788

Thanks Chris, I appreciate it.


----------



## spartanstew

speaking of attachments, why can't you upload the same attachment twice?

I was going to upload an attachment of my set-up earlier this week because I needed some help troubleshooting an issue. It wouldn't let me, because I had uploaded that same attachment to a post several months ago.

So, I had to go to that thread and delete the attachment (which makes the prior post a little weird now if anyone resurrects it) in order to upload it again.

Why does it do that? I would think there'd be lots of times when a diagram or such would need to be uploaded by the same person on more than one occasion.


----------



## Chris Blount

spartanstew said:


> speaking of attachments, why can't you upload the same attachment twice?
> 
> I was going to upload an attachment of my set-up earlier this week because I needed some help troubleshooting an issue. It wouldn't let me, because I had uploaded that same attachment to a post several months ago.
> 
> So, I had to go to that thread and delete the attachment (which makes the prior post a little weird now if anyone resurrects it) in order to upload it again.
> 
> Why does it do that? I would think there'd be lots of times when a diagram or such would need to be uploaded by the same person on more than one occasion.


Its to keep the attachment server from having duplicates. If you need to re-use an attachment, simply link to it.


----------



## spartanstew

Sometimes the attachments are posted in parts of the forum that not everyone has access to.


----------



## cj9788

spartanstew said:


> Sometimes the attachments are posted in parts of the forum that not everyone has access to.


Couldn't you just give the attachment you want to reuse a different name and then attach the file with the new name.


----------



## spartanstew

cj9788 said:


> Couldn't you just give the attachment you want to reuse a different name and then attach the file with the new name.


No, that doesn't work either. It "knows"


----------



## cj9788

test


----------



## cj9788

Okay this is how you attach the same file with two different names.

Make a copy file you want duplicated, then go into properties of that file and select details. At the bottom of the details box is an option to remove properties all personal information. A pop up window opens and select create copy with all properties removed. Now you can repost the same attachment in a different thread.

The Picture above I posted in the forum link below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2880141#post2880141


----------



## makaiguy

cj9788 said:


> Okay this is how you attach the same file with two different names.
> 
> Make a copy file you want duplicated, then go into properties of that file and select details. At the bottom of the details box is an option to remove properties all personal information. A pop up window opens and select create copy with all properties removed. Now you can repost the same attachment in a different thread.


That's a lot of trouble that can be avoided by just posting to a public hosting site like imageshack.com and using the vBCode [img][/img] tags. You don't use up THIS site's storage space, either.


----------



## P Smith

Same question for new forum's SW - how to manage own attachments now ?


----------



## James Long

Click on "My Media" above the window where you would type the new message.
Click on "Attachments" to manage attachments.

Note ... if you're not using the WYSIWYG editor, start it by clicking the icon on the far left next to the shaded out tools.

There is probably some way through the control panel to get to the attachment editor. That is the easy way.


----------



## P Smith

Thanks, that's works.

Sad thing I don't see all of them, perhaps some lost during transition ... looked for LNBF's PCB pictures I posted a few years ago, when we discuss switching control for dual reflector dishes (toroidal type).


----------

